# 1st insurer



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

best people to insure with? will be 17 and be driving a 1998 honda civic hatch 1.4 if any1 can guide me to a decent company id be gratefull. 

thanks !


----------



## vmackie (Oct 5, 2001)

*1st Insurer*

Cheapest my son could find for himself (17yrs provisional licence etc)was Tescos. http://www.tescofinance.com/personal/finance/insurance/carins/index.jsp 
Worth a look anyway. Good luck and happy motoring.

Vmackie


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

alright thanks il check it out. right after my tea


----------

